# Sweetness in the Snow...New Portraits



## NJMAN (Mar 8, 2008)

I recently had a portrait session in the snow with a favorite little subject of mine.  I once referred to her as a "blue-eyed beauty."  I haven't posted in a while, so I wanted to share these.  Can you guess what color she loves the most? 

C&C always welcome. Thanks for looking! 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





Thanks for looking! 

NJ


----------



## Ajay (Mar 8, 2008)

These are fantastic!  I love the colors!  My faves are 6 and 7.  Great job!


----------



## TCimages (Mar 8, 2008)

Beautiful.  Adorable model


----------



## ~Stella~ (Mar 8, 2008)

Gorgeous child and lovely pics.  #7 is less appealing to me because she looks a little crosseyed, but they are all really nice, particularly 4 and 6.


----------



## asherexplore (Mar 8, 2008)

great job #2 then #6 are my favorite.
I dont like her smile in #4 it look unhappy


----------



## bellacat (Mar 9, 2008)

these are so pretty  I think #7 is my favorite


----------



## .Serenity. (Mar 9, 2008)

what a beautiful little girl, you captured her so well!


----------



## Christina (Mar 9, 2008)

the pink cheeks just set them all off.
wonderful mix of colors. && beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## Lacey Anne (Mar 9, 2008)

This pink is perfect! What a darling little girl! I love the bright color against the snow. You nailed this shoot!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Mar 9, 2008)

Look at those HUGE snowflakes! You lucky duck!    She is very adorable and I love how you caught those huge blue eyes!


----------



## Deadeye008 (Mar 10, 2008)

Very nice NJ! I love taking pictures when it's snowing. I think it gives them that little extra zing. Love the pose and expression in #2, great capture!


----------



## NJMAN (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone for the very kind words!



Ajay said:


> These are fantastic! I love the colors! My faves are 6 and 7. Great job!


 
Thanks! 



TCimages said:


> Beautiful. Adorable model


 
Thank you very TC!



~Stella~ said:


> Gorgeous child and lovely pics. #7 is less appealing to me because she looks a little crosseyed, but they are all really nice, particularly 4 and 6.


 
Thanks for the nice comments Stella. 



asherexplore said:


> great job #2 then #6 are my favorite.
> I dont like her smile in #4 it look unhappy


 
Thanks for the comments and critique. 



bellacat said:


> these are so pretty  I think #7 is my favorite


 
Many thanks Becky!



.Serenity. said:


> what a beautiful little girl, you captured her so well!


 
Thanks Serenity. 



Christina said:


> the pink cheeks just set them all off.
> wonderful mix of colors. && beautiful blue eyes.


 
I really appreciate that, thank you.



Lacey Anne said:


> This pink is perfect! What a darling little girl! I love the bright color against the snow. You nailed this shoot!


 
Very nice of you to say Lacey Anne. 



JimmyJaceyMom said:


> Look at those HUGE snowflakes! You lucky duck!  She is very adorable and I love how you caught those huge blue eyes!


 
Really appreciate your nice comments Kathi. 



Deadeye008 said:


> Very nice NJ! I love taking pictures when it's snowing. I think it gives them that little extra zing. Love the pose and expression in #2, great capture!


 
Thanks Deadeye!


----------



## CrazyAva (Mar 10, 2008)

I love #6!


----------



## Darrell C. (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice shots, like always. 

I wish i had snow! 

Here in Florida, it's about 70 degrees today.


----------



## Vaporous (Mar 10, 2008)

Perfecto:thumbup: Nothing to critique on my end. I actually like number 7, its got alot of character and it's candid.

Very nice series


----------



## NJMAN (Mar 11, 2008)

CrazyAva said:


> I love #6!


 
Thanks Ava. 



Darrell C. said:


> Nice shots, like always.
> 
> I wish i had snow!
> 
> Here in Florida, it's about 70 degrees today.


 
Be careful what you wish for Darrell..ha ha  The snow is kinda nice at the beginning of winter, but then by March or even April, all you see is 8-10 foot snow piles everywhere. What I wouldnt give for a little bit of 70 degree weather right now. hee hee.

Anyway, thanks for the very nice words. 



Vaporous said:


> Perfecto:thumbup: Nothing to critique on my end. I actually like number 7, its got alot of character and it's candid.
> 
> Very nice series


 
Thank you so much Melis. Your kind words mean a great deal to me!


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 11, 2008)

The pictures are quite nice.
There seems to be halos from  burning in the snow around several of the figures.


----------



## NJMAN (Mar 11, 2008)

The_Traveler said:


> The pictures are quite nice.
> There seems to be halos from burning in the snow around several of the figures.


 
Hi Lew!

Yes, I have to agree.  I think I went a bit heavy on the vignette this time.  Thanks for pointing that out.   I appreciate your comments very much.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 11, 2008)

I hate to be #10 to comment and the first one to say something negative but you are a straight-shooter and will take the comments in the way they are meant.


----------



## NJMAN (Mar 11, 2008)

The_Traveler said:


> I hate to be #10 to comment and the first one to say something negative but you are a straight-shooter and will take the comments in the way they are meant.


 
No problem.  It wasn't negative at all.  You know I always welcome critiques.  Its the only way I can improve. 

I have one more I want to post.  This was mom's favorite.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## jesusloving (Mar 12, 2008)

she surely knows how to take pics...nice


----------



## mdw (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow! Great pictures and great model! 

Which lens did you use for this? Any lighting etc.? (just out of curiosity )


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 13, 2008)

Flat out AWESOME!


----------



## NJMAN (Mar 17, 2008)

I meant to reply to these sooner.  Sorry.  I try to reply to all posts on my threads within a reasonable time frame. 



jesusloving said:


> she surely knows how to take pics...nice


 
Thanks.



mdw said:


> Wow! Great pictures and great model!
> 
> Which lens did you use for this? Any lighting etc.? (just out of curiosity )


 
Hi mdw,
I used my 28-135mm lens.  Focal length was at 100-135mm most of time for shallow dof.  Lighting is all ambient.  It was an overcast day, and with the snow on the ground, I had plenty of nice natural light to work with.  On occasion, I will use a reflector outside if necessary.  

Thanks for the kind words! 



elsaspet said:


> Flat out AWESOME!


 
Thanks so much cindy.  I truly appreciate your nice words!


----------



## acaldwell (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow NJ!  I really love those blue eyes and gorgeous smile.  You have some great captures here.  I like mom's favorite the best also   As always, GREAT!


----------



## JoannaWilcox (Mar 18, 2008)

You did a wonderful job. I had to laugh at the guy from Florida who wishes he had snow...as I'm suffering through my 6th month of winter hell!!! I hate shooting in the snow because I find the lighting to be difficult. You nailed it though! Good job!


----------



## KristinaS (Mar 18, 2008)

These are great! Getting the correct exposure in snow is difficult and you nailed it!
The only nitpick critique I have is in the last color one you posted, her face looks a little magenta...probably a color cast from her gloves on her face. I had to laugh, too, because I think her gloves are on backwards. I could be wrong, but I thought the little nubby part were supposed to be on the palm side of the hand. :lmao:


----------



## Anelle (Mar 18, 2008)

HOW IN THE WORLD DID I MISS THESE?  They are beautiful!  Well done!  The bright pink against the snow is just beautiful!

My favourites are 2, 4, 6 and 8.

7 is a lovely shot as well and maybe if you burn the catchlight in her right eye (or left) just a little bit she won't look so squint?

Anelle


----------



## NJMAN (Mar 20, 2008)

acaldwell said:


> Wow NJ! I really love those blue eyes and gorgeous smile. You have some great captures here. I like mom's favorite the best also  As always, GREAT!


 
Thank you so much Abby!  You are very kind. 



JoannaWilcox said:


> You did a wonderful job. I had to laugh at the guy from Florida who wishes he had snow...as I'm suffering through my 6th month of winter hell!!! I hate shooting in the snow because I find the lighting to be difficult. You nailed it though! Good job!


 
Hey, thanks Joanna for the very nice comments.  Yes, I certainly know what you mean about winter.  I want spring now! 



KristinaS said:


> These are great! Getting the correct exposure in snow is difficult and you nailed it!
> The only nitpick critique I have is in the last color one you posted, her face looks a little magenta...probably a color cast from her gloves on her face. I had to laugh, too, because I think her gloves are on backwards. I could be wrong, but I thought the little nubby part were supposed to be on the palm side of the hand. :lmao:


 
Many thanks Kristina for the kind words!  And you are correct!  You are the only one who mentioned that her mittens are backwards.  haha.  Mom tried to get her to put the mittens on the correct way, but being a 3 year old, she had to put the mittens on HER way.  But hey, its all good. Nobody pressed it, and everyone was happy.  



Anelle said:


> HOW IN THE WORLD DID I MISS THESE? They are beautiful! Well done! The bright pink against the snow is just beautiful!
> 
> My favourites are 2, 4, 6 and 8.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the comments and critique Anelle!  Good idea about the catchlight. I appreciate that.


----------



## 3of11 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow.  I think your pictures are very impressive!  Love them!


----------



## skieur (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, you have considerably improved your work with eyes since I first started critiquing your portraits.  Fantastic!  Now if I could just get you to watch out about cutting off body parts or getting them to close to the frame such as elbows, hands in mitts etc. 

skieur


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 9, 2008)

3of11 said:


> Wow. I think your pictures are very impressive! Love them!


 
well, thanks very much for digging this thread out of the ashes!  I truly appreciate your nice comments. 



skieur said:


> Well, you have considerably improved your work with eyes since I first started critiquing your portraits. Fantastic! Now if I could just get you to watch out about cutting off body parts or getting them to close to the frame such as elbows, hands in mitts etc.
> 
> skieur


 
Thanks skieur!  You commented again.  I really appreciate that. Ya, I cant seem to always remember those details, darn it.  But I wouldn't know half of what I know today if it wasn't for your good critiques.  So, thank you my friend!


----------



## OnlyAGlimmer (Apr 10, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 11, 2008)

OnlyAGlimmer said:


> Gorgeous pictures!


 
Thanks for the nice comment.


----------



## Christina (Apr 11, 2008)

You know after looking at these photo's again.

she seems to have such a grown up face, mixed with child like qualities.
I think daddy is going to have some problems.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm late commenting on this thread, but I just love these pictures!!  REally nice job, its quality I am aspiring to


----------



## THORHAMMER (Apr 13, 2008)

this is the cutest kid in the world... 
very very cute shots, and all the colors go well... wow...

and you also did a pro job of catching it !!!


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 13, 2008)

Christina said:


> You know after looking at these photo's again.
> 
> she seems to have such a grown up face, mixed with child like qualities.
> I think daddy is going to have some problems.


 
Hey, thanks so much for commenting again Christina!  Yes, I think you're right, Daddy is going to have to keep a very close eye. 



kellylindseyphotography said:


> I'm late commenting on this thread, but I just love these pictures!! REally nice job, its quality I am aspiring to


 
Very much appreciated, thank you. 



THORHAMMER said:


> this is the cutest kid in the world...
> very very cute shots, and all the colors go well... wow...
> 
> and you also did a pro job of catching it !!!


 
That really means a lot.  Thanks very much Thor!


----------



## Leo (Apr 15, 2008)

hi NJ....how's it going? haven't posted here for awhile now. Been so busy with something else. Anyway those are nice shots, I love them.


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 15, 2008)

Very nice.  What a great way to handle such "pow" colors.  Nice variety too.

-Pete


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 15, 2008)

Leo said:


> hi NJ....how's it going? haven't posted here for awhile now. Been so busy with something else. Anyway those are nice shots, I love them.


 
Hey Leo!  Long time.  Thanks a lot for the nice comments.  Hope you are doing well. 



Christie Photo said:


> Very nice. What a great way to handle such "pow" colors. Nice variety too.
> 
> -Pete


 
Many thanks Pete.  That means a lot!


----------



## Canondoll (Apr 23, 2008)

I love the fourth one because of the flakes in her hair, so detailed... so beautiful (even though her expression looks slightly forced)!!!  And your mom's favorite is one of mine, too


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 23, 2008)

Canondoll said:


> I love the fourth one because of the flakes in her hair, so detailed... so beautiful (even though her expression looks slightly forced)!!! And your mom's favorite is one of mine, too


 
Thanks so much for taking the time to comment!


----------

